# Third annual PV trip with Cape Danny Osuna on Dec 5 - 9



## ksong

I am heading for PV on Dec 3. I am going to fish a couple of days before I fish 3 1/2 days with Capt Danny Osuna.
I am going to test new prototype Challenger Bank spinning rods as well as light Black Hole Cape Cod Slow Pitch rods. 
JM overhead reel will be use on the trip too. 

I haven't decide where to fish on Dec 3 - 5, but probably fish on an overnight tuna trip or day trip to the Rock or El Banco to test the new popping rod as well as light Slow Pitch rods.


----------



## ksong

As soon as I arrived at PV, I went down south with Black Hole USA pro staff, Carlos.
we fished rooster from the beach for a couple hours for nothing. 
we decided to fish on a panga for scouting and found lots of rooster in new areas. But it is different story to hook them up. Many rooster followed lures and turned around.
We were using 10'6" Black Hole Cape Cod Surf rod. Carlos got a nice mahi mahi with the rod.
I fished snook at the dock at night between rooster fishing and I had 4 - 5 hookups before I lost my lure.
We are heading for La Cruz now while Capt Danny's boat is. We are going to spend 3 1/2 days on the boat.


----------



## hog

Kil,
Please post pictures of the Lures yall are/were having success with and a brief description of how yall work'd'm in the water column...

I was in LaCruz last summer. The morning Panga Fishmarket when the fisherman came in was quite interesting....


----------



## ksong

We just had incredible pargo jigging as well as epic tuna fishing with Capt Danny Osuna out of PV.

When Capt Danny said this was the best pargo fishing, it tells how good pargo jigging was. 
The best jigs were 8 - 10 oz JIGNPOP Flat Hammered diamond jigs.
I tested 5'8 Black Hole Cape Cod Slow Pitch jigging rod and John tested 6'2 BHG Cape Cod Slow Pitch rods and they were perfect this kind of fishing. 
the average sizes of pargo were in 15 lb - 30 lb. Bites got better when it got dark. But we stop fishing as we had enough pargo to eat. 
If we had stayed jigging all night,, we could have had hundreds pargo.

.


----------



## ksong




----------



## KWGerald

Great pics!


----------



## ksong

TUNA TIME

Tuna fishing started slow despite good reports on previous trips. 
We didn't get any tuna on the first day. When fishing was still slow on the next day morning, Capt Danny made a big decision to travel 50 miles. 
When i got there in mid afternoon, Capt Danny looked for good signs and finally stopped engine for drifting. 
By late afternoon, we finally got a tuna while losing one on bait and one on jig. But we knew tuna are there.
We marked tuna all night and expected good bites in the morning, but nothing happened in the morning. 
Capt made some adjustment to fish shallower and bites were on !!
Bites were getting better and better and we finally started to release big tuna in 150 lb - 250 lb range we we had enough tuna to eat.
It was epic bites until we left for the dock.

happy anglers. You can expect better group than these anglers. We had tremendous fun together on this trip.


Mel becomes a firm believer of Black Hole rods and got rid of all his old rods and uses Black Hole rods exclusively.







Rosa got her personal best of 200 lb yft on this trip with custom Black Hole 450g rod/Makaira 20 reel. i am pretty impressed with the Makaira reel.


----------



## ksong

John KIm flied from NY for the trip. He started offshore fishing a few years ago, but he just love fishing though he doesn't eat fish. 
See his smiling face all the time. He fit to our group perfectly from the start and we are going to fish together for a long time.


----------



## ksong

jpg.html]







[/URL]





Thomas and I knew each other from 2005 when we fished PV, but we fished together on the 3 1/2 datys trip with Danny in PV for the first time, but we are like old friends. 
He is very experienced and energetic fisherman. Besides he is just great guy and I love to fish with him.

He had bad luck to lose a big marlin and tuna two in a row, but enjoyed many fights later and eventually released 160 lb and 250 lb tuna.


----------



## ksong

Mel fighting 200 lb and Thomas fighing 250 lb. Both fish were released.


250 lb cow by Thomas which was released.




[URL=http://s2.photobucket.com/user/ksong/media/ksong013/20151208_110911_zpskifo92da.


----------



## hog

Kil, 
Tell us what yall used and how yall caught all the YFT....

Looks like a absolutely wonderful trip.

Would you mind me asking the charters cost?


----------



## ksong

One of the purpose of the trip is to test Black Hole rods.
I brought 5 oz Black Hole Cape Cod Slow Pitch jigging rods as well as prototype 7'3" Black Hole Challenger Bank 731H spinning rod.

It looks silly to test 5 oz inshore rod for big tuna, but I like to know the limit of the rod.
I landed about 50 lb tuna with the rod in Okinama and I am pretty confident the rod can handle decent size of tuna though the rod looks fragile.

i fought 80 - 90 lb tuna as you see in the picture. I landed the tuna within 10 minutes using 25 - 30 lb drag on JM pE10 reel.
The tuna didn't take much line except the initial run. it tells how heavy drag I used. 
I can assure now you can use the rod for 30 - 50 lb fish.


----------



## ksong

Prototype 7'3" Black Hole Challenger Bank 731h spinning rod

The rod was originally designed for deep drop or inshore species not heavier than 50 lb. 
But I start to recommend the rods for tuna after I landed 200 lb bigeye and 180 lb bluefin on jigs with the same 7231H conventional rod.

I was very curious whether the prototype spinning rod can handle 150 lb - 200 lb yft in Mexico as big yft in Mexico fight much harder than bluefin or yft on the East Coast.
Besides it is a challenger to fight a big yft with a long spinning rod.

The opportunity came. We had a right sizes of yft in 160 lb - 170 lb for testing. 
John fought the big tuna with the prototype rod for 1 hour 5 minutes using heavy drag close to 30 lb. 
when the tuna pulled hard under the boat, i thought the rod would explode watching the deep bend of the rod 
But the rod survived. The rod is 10 oz and the blank weighs only 5.6 oz !! This rod is lighter than your yellowtail rod. 

we released the tuna and it was bigger than John's tuna in the picture.


----------

